# turbocharging 200sx ga16de



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

well my manifold does not have a place for that egr i guess... the metal hose that goes from the header back behind the engine to a valve of some sort. what do i do with that?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cap off the egr.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I made a block off plate...






-dave


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx said:


> well my manifold does not have a place for that egr i guess... the metal hose that goes from the header back behind the engine to a valve of some sort. what do i do with that?


Well what manifold did you get? Most turbo manifolds do not have EGR provisions... On the Hot Shot kit the EGR is moved to the downpipe....


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

custom top mount. its a one off kit


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

if the egr is mandatory i am sure i can relocate i was asking what others have done basically


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I passed CT smog without the EGR.. its OBD1 so I had to strap my car to the rollers. I think on OBD2 cars it will throw a code if you pull uot the egr and that will fail you for emissions.
-dave




turbo200sx said:


> if the egr is mandatory i am sure i can relocate i was asking what others have done basically


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

we dont have emissions testing :thumbup:


----------

